
Bridging the Analytic-Continental Divide (2012) - adamnemecek
https://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/02/19/bridging-the-analytic-continental-divide/
======
carsongross
My layman's take on this is to take each philosophical school on its own terms
and not try to either resolve the differences unless there is an obvious
symmetry. Like most americans, I grew up with a fairly pragmatic analytic
outlook, and most german phenomenology, for example, just seemed like nonsense
to me.

When I just relaxed about the whole thing and took it as a different and
perhaps irreconcilable world view, I found myself more open to the insights
those thinkers had.

